
There are now more Americans working for online-only outlets than newspapers - kawera
http://www.niemanlab.org/2016/06/there-are-now-more-americans-working-for-online-only-outlets-than-newspapers/
======
valine
The relatively consistent number of jobs in broadcast television is surprising
to me. I would have imagined video streaming would cut into broadcast
television the same way online publications cut into newspapers. Services like
Netflix have made watching broadcast television almost unbearable due to the
obscene amount of advertising.

~~~
r00fus
I'm still amazed the TiVo revolution didn't completely hamstring broadcast
display-ad markets.

Do people still watch live TV without DVRs?

~~~
bluedino
A simple, cheap DVR that works with OTA doesn't exit does it?

~~~
adanto6840
Tivo does sell one, unsure of pricing or if it requires their subscription or
not though. I believe it's called TiVo Bolt.

------
alberth
This is a deceiving comparison.

It'd be like saying "more people now own bicycles than cars".

Sure, both cars and bicycles address the "transportation" marketplace. But one
can be sold to 5 year old kids, where the other requires you to have state
license and age requirements.

Is not really a fair comparison.

~~~
smegel
I don't really understand the analogy.

Are you saying kids are more likely to read paper newspapers than online
sources? I would think the opposite is more likely true. Or if you were saying
the opposite...doesn't that support the point of the article?

------
earpluged3
Yeah, I get all news articles from my facebook timeline.

------
dvhh
The barrier of entry for writing for websites nowadays is lower than writing
for a newspaper.

------
dammitcoetzee
Plus, there's just the incredible quality of the work they do
[https://hackaday.com/author/dammitcoetzee/](https://hackaday.com/author/dammitcoetzee/)
;)

------
ocschwar
Om related news, the paperless office is pretty much here.

------
cafard
In paid jobs? In full-time paid jobs?

------
floatboth
Thanks, tronc

